# Riding whe growing causing pain now?



## WoahHorsie (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm a teen and I've been riding consistently for 5 years. I do eventing and ride almost every day. On and off for the past year I've had really bad pain in my hips, ankles, and shoulders. I think this is connected to riding because whenever I take a break this pain goes away until I rode again. The pain is not usually there when I ride, however, but almost always there when I walk or do other activities. Sometimes the moment I dismount I feel excruciating pain in my hip. 
Someone suggested I probably have pain because I rode alot when my body was changing and growing. Could this be the reason? Or is it just what happens to riders? And should I see a doctor?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Possibly. You could also be using your body incorrectly while you're riding, or perhaps it's remnants of a tumble you took that you didn't get checked out.


----------

